# How to sync kindle with mac



## jnprgirl (Oct 7, 2010)

I am a new kindle owner, I just LOVE my new kindle!  I have just downloaded kindle for mac on my computer and have been reading on both my kindle and computer.  My question is how do I sync the pages I've read on my mac when I go back to read on the kindle?  I've tried both the 'sync' options on both the kindle and the mac but it doesn't seem to work?  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome jnprgirl!

Honestly, I don't use the sync feature really at all, and I don't have a Mac  but here's my understanding:  After you finish a reading session on either device, you should do a 'sync and check for items' to be sure it does sync up.  Of course, on the actual Kindle, you have to have wireless on. . . I assume your computer is always connected to the Internet but it might not automatically sync up with Amazon unless you tell it to.  Some suggest it's best to go out of the book to the home page, too, to make sure it syncs properly.  And if you open the title on the other device and it does not appear at the same point, turn on wireless and, again, do a 'sync and check'.  

Also, of course, and this probably comes first, be sure you have 'Sync' turned on at Amazon. . .the toggle setting is available all the way at the bottom of your "Manage Your Kindle" page. . .it's on by default, in general, but it might be worth checking.

That's all I know. . .but someone with a Mac will likely be along before too long and let you know if there are any idiosyncrasies with that software. . . .


----------

